# Best muscle groups to work together?



## homie20asu (May 22, 2009)

What muscle groups would be the best to work together in a 4 day a week routine?    Or on a 4 day routine, would it be better to do fullbody workout each day?


----------



## homie20asu (May 22, 2009)

muscle**


----------



## Gazhole (May 22, 2009)

Upper Push
Upper Pull
Lower Push
Lower Pull

By far.


----------



## homie20asu (May 22, 2009)

What would be examples  lower pull workouts?


----------



## Gazhole (May 22, 2009)

Things like Deadlifts, Good Mornings, Hyperextensions, Glute Ham Raises, and variations of those are all lower pull movements. Basically exercises that use the posterior chain.


----------

